# ready for winter



## 06badLE (Feb 16, 2013)

Just got my meyer super v put on. Ready for winter


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Looks good, what kind of truck is that? Kind of hard to see it behind that big ass plow.


----------



## 06badLE (Feb 16, 2013)

was on my phone couldnt figure out how to attach image. i will post soon


----------



## 06badLE (Feb 16, 2013)

here is the pic. 06 nissan titan LE


----------



## 06badLE (Feb 16, 2013)

sorry for the small pic dont know how to resize was taken on my phone


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Just putting the plow on, what else did you do to get ready for winter?


----------



## 06badLE (Feb 16, 2013)

dieselss;2025768 said:


> Just putting the plow on, what else did you do to get ready for winter?


Put new bilstein 5100s front and back. New brakes new tires and a 2" leveling kit. Obviously all the general maintenance from now until winter will be done


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Well what's "obvious" maintenance for some isn't for others


----------



## 06badLE (Feb 16, 2013)

Oil changes grease all fittings make sure all fluids are good and any worn steering parts will be replaced


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Getting ready

I check my oil every Dec 1st and when I change it every 10K.

Is there more?


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

1olddogtwo;2025823 said:


> Getting ready
> 
> I check my oil every Dec 1st and when I change it every 10K.
> 
> Is there more?


Yes, there is more for NORMAL guys. And your plow gets serviced every.......New plow


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

I thought about getting ready.............


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Mark Oomkes;2025873 said:


> I thought about getting ready.............


It's time, the month does end in "bur ".


----------



## dt5150 (Feb 3, 2011)

nice setup. i have the same, titan/super-v ld.


----------

